# Changing odor with tannins? Other additive?



## Ajmassa (Jan 24, 2017)

I posted this in "General Topics" but probably should have posted here. Without getting into crazy specifics
-Saved 10 gallon juice batch from bacteria from headspace issue. 
-Yeast pitched Sept 15'. Muscat Aliconte blend. 
-Looks good. Tastes good. Smells off. 
Hard to describe the smell. Off-putting. Some say slightly bitter. Any tannin or additive out there that could remedy this smell???


----------



## grapeman (Jan 25, 2017)

How about the addition of a bit of patience and maybe a dash of time. They will often work wonders.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 25, 2017)

Sept 2015. Almost 1.5 years old. Patience and time are the only things I have used. The wine is done and has had the same characteristics consistently since th filtering


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 25, 2017)

PH is 3.45
TA is .95%
Gotta be the acid right?


----------



## Johnd (Jan 25, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Sept 2015. Almost 1.5 years old. Patience and time are the only things I have used. The wine is done and has had the same characteristics consistently since th filtering



Isn't this the same wine that 90 days ago was near ruination with a bacterial infection? The nose is perhaps the most delicate part of a wine, and a quality that is very hard to control. I believe that @grapeman is dead on, leave it alone and see if it evolves, it's not like it's had 1.5 years of tender loving care.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 25, 2017)

Besides filtering and adding some bentonite and sulfites, nothing has been put into it. I have been researching different additives that could help 
I fear that the bitter base odor is now ingrained and just wanted to know if there was something else I am unaware of aside from time that could help the issue.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 25, 2017)

At this point I would try Noblesse.

http://www.apps.fst.vt.edu/extension/enology/downloads/Delteil_Noblesse_guidelines_dec_2010.pdf

Noblesse is said to aid with a variety of off flavors, bitterness, even Brett.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks Quite a bit of Noblesse information there. All this research on additives, yeasts, tannins, nutrients, MLF, acids, etc.. can get pretty overwhelming. I'd think even the most experienced winemakers will always be learning more and expanding their knowledge. 
Random scattered bits of information would be more beneficial to me with a fuller comprehension of just about everything. Maybe a local winemaking class is in order. Could only help.


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 7, 2017)

Reading your post in best pH for reds made me search for the one your talking about. Headspace after completion is never good, headspace along with low SO2 levels is even worse. The bacteria like oxygen and low SO2 levels. These together lets them move fast. Hitting them with reduless, read about Reduless @ MoreWine. This may be your answer.

https://morewinemaking.com/category/additives.html

http://www.grapestompers.com/articles/hydrogen_sulfide.htm

http://www.fruit.cornell.edu/shared/pdfs/SulfurOffOdor.pdf


----------

